# End of the year



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

My father asked me this evening since the year is nearly over what I plan on changing going into the next year. I know everyone has things in mind so lets here some of them.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Okiecontractor said:


> My father asked me this evening since the year is nearly over what I plan on changing going into the next year. I know everyone has things in mind so lets here some of them.


I changed my business model about two winters ago and it's really working good. 

Using mikes reverse appoint system for customers. It works pretty good and will expend it to work a little better for me this year.

Become more efficient and returning phone calls on time.

Keep looking for a warmer state to move to. Michigan is booming right now and I plan on building up my reserve funds and moving south. Or west


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

I am focusing on growing my internet sales (only 1% of my work comes from the internet...Im spending thousands to get that # to 15-20%)


----------



## Jhinton (Dec 1, 2013)

I just implemented a new time card tracking system. The guys used to keep up with their own hours and I would spot check them. Did some math and found out I was losing over $140 a week in just un reported lunch time let alone the few minutes late here and there.
We are now using Tsheets starting monday, I plan on paying more attention to my overhead from now on.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

*Making changes all year!*

During the past few weeks I started paying more attention to the prices I pay at supply houses. I made a database where I can input the price for the same items at several supply house and I think I will save about 10%. It doesn't sound like a lot to save, but we spend about $20k per week. 

My second goal for next year is to spend a lot of time and money for hiring and training canvassers and closers.

My third goal is to start taking off more time because I will be 64 years old next June and I'm still working 6 days per week almost every week.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Make more money


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hoping to expand the number of spec homes we do, decrease our reliance on residential remodeling and add septic pumping to our business model.

I also hope to create a separate company for the septic business.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Take more time off that is goal number one.

Number two would keep better track of overhead. Have been bringing in so much money and haven't tracked where it is being spent as much as I should.

Cole


----------



## Stevarino (Sep 28, 2013)

Be more organized. Flat out more organized. I need to keep better track of my overhead and profit for each job so I can track how accurate my quotes are. It looks like it evens out in the end but I might be losing money on jobs and not really know how bad.

I also need to double my business from last year. That will take chasing down a lot more leads an looking for new opportunities.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I work 7 days a week year round [If I can] I worked Christmas day the last two years ...I have a 16 year old Daughter and a 12 year old son. All they know about there Dad Is he works all the time..That Is my goal in 2014... Spend more time with the kids. It won't be long until I'll regret I didn't.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Cole82 said:


> Take more time off that is goal number one.
> 
> Number two would keep better track of overhead. Have been bringing in so much money and haven't tracked where it is being spent as much as I should.
> 
> Cole


Keep more money is actually more important. It's not what you make, it's what you keep :thumbsup:


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Stevarino said:


> Be more organized. Flat out more organized. I need to keep better track of my overhead and profit for each job so I can track how accurate my quotes are. It looks like it evens out in the end but I might be losing money on jobs and not really know how bad.
> 
> I also need to double my business from last year. That will take chasing down a lot more leads an looking for new opportunities.


I'd worry about straightening out those numbers before doubling your business, and chasing down more leads.

Markup and Profit is a good book to start with.

Good Luck :thumbsup:


----------



## gastek (Mar 29, 2011)

I have price changes going in Jan 1. For the last three years I haven't changed them so it's time. I just hope the "low ballers" who will be out of business in a year won't affect me too much.


----------



## gastek (Mar 29, 2011)

lawndart said:


> I'd worry about straightening out those numbers before doubling your business, and chasing down more leads.
> 
> Markup and Profit is a good book to start with.
> 
> Good Luck :thumbsup:


Markup and Profit is a good book but when there are folks in the same area as you doing business that can't read and low ball things it's hard to stick to the lessons in the book. If only everyone cared about making a decent profit we would all be close in our bids on work. Some people only think about today and not about what is going to happen during times of little to no work.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Had a great year, not planning to change anything and I hope the next year will be the same but I will never say no to a better one :thumbsup:

With that said, I wish you all the same and the best of every thing to you and your family's :thumbsup:


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

gastek said:


> I have price changes going in Jan 1. For the last three years I haven't changed them so it's time. I just hope the "low ballers" who will be out of business in a year won't affect me too much.


I raise my prices every year and have never seen any loss of business over it.....you should NEVER skip raising it yearly...that just puts you further behind forever

I typically raise mine $3-$6 a year


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

huggytree said:


> I raise my prices every year and have never seen any loss of business over it.....you should NEVER skip raising it yearly...that just puts you further behind forever
> 
> I typically raise mine $3-$6 a year


I usually raise my prices or offer a discount depending on what the supply house is doing. When I can pick up a box of cabling for 60$ as opposed to 95$ I can afford to offer 10$ off a box to a customer.

I don't go by year for pricing I go by market value. Luckily for me prices have been staying steady or dropping.

In 2014 I plan to try and watch for products to be on sale and buy in bulk to help maximize profits.


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

End all contract work and strictly spec build.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Shellbuilder said:


> End all contract work and strictly spec build.


So some poor bastard can spend the next 15/30 years paying for a POS??


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm jumping in with both feet. Did a lot of researching, found my most profitable service and focusing on that.

If it doesn't work, I'll just take the job at the supply house I keep getting offered.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I'm jumping in with both feet. Did a lot of researching, found my most profitable service and focusing on that.
> 
> If it doesn't work, I'll just take the job at the supply house I keep getting offered.


Roofs, gutters, windows or siding? Guessing windows and siding.... or gutters....


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

blacktop said:


> So some poor bastard can spend the next 15/30 years paying for a POS??


What's that supposed to mean? Just because someone builds a house on speculation, doesn't mean it's a POS. 

I put the same quality and thought into my specs as I do into every project. Every customer who has purchased a spec from me has been happy. I received a call from a customer over the summer who purchased one of my homes back in '06. They just had a question on the color of the decking because they were going to add onto it. I gave them the info and he told me they are still loving the house.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> What's that supposed to mean? Just because someone builds a house on speculation, doesn't mean it's a POS.
> 
> I put the same quality and thought into my specs as I do into every project. Every customer who has purchased a spec from me has been happy. I received a call from a customer over the summer who purchased one of my homes back in '06. They just had a question on the color of the decking because they were going to add onto it. I gave them the info and he told me they are still loving the house.


Sounds like your one of the good ones ... Sorry man I've had a few specs lately that just left me in the red ..You know...The leave it for the next guy chit! Getting kinda old. I work on both high end specs and the low end high production specs . It gets to be a little overwhelming at times ... custom or spec ..I'm still leaving my name on these homes


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Jaws said:


> Roofs, gutters, windows or siding? Guessing windows and siding.... or gutters....


Actually roofing and windows.

I'll only be offering high end expensive siding this year and only doing gutters if we are doing the roof or siding at the same time.

I'll only be going to repairs if they agree to payment terms before. No more estimating repair work.

I'll only be giving "free" estimates to those I was referred to or ones who I can tell on the phone will be buying a roof.

Ya know, that kind of stuff.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

blacktop said:


> Sounds like your one of the good ones ... Sorry man I've had a few specs lately that just left me in the red ..You know...The leave it for the next guy chit! Getting kinda old. I work on both high end specs and the low end high production specs . It gets to be a little overwhelming at times ... custom or spec ..I'm still leaving my name on these homes


I've seen both. The terms "custom" or "spec" don't have anything to do with the quality. I'm definitely not a "leave it for the next guy" type. I want to see a good frame job, so you can do a good drywall job, so the painter can do a good paint job, etc, etc. 

I never wanted to be one of "those guys." If it came down to that, I'd just find something else to do with my life.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

huggytree said:


> I raise my prices every year and have never seen any loss of business over it.....you should NEVER skip raising it yearly...that just puts you further behind forever
> 
> I typically raise mine $3-$6 a year


Help me understand! So you went from say $100,000 a year to $100,006 a year? Doesn’t seem like much of an increase :laughing:

Just having some fun with the way you worded that huggy! I think I know what you’re saying.

Like Greg, I too had a good year (financially). Tough one physically and emotionally, but financially – outstanding!

I will be raising my prices by another 10% (that’s 4 years in a row I’ve increased). I signed a project on Saturday that will take me through nearly all of 2014 (at the new fee structure).

I just finished a project (promised by Christmas) about 3 hours ago and am taking some time off (until 1/6/14). I normally take Thanksgiving through New Year’s off – I would like to get back to that schedule.

Again, like Greg said, I hope all my CT friends had a good year and have the promise I have for next year. All the best to my CT family :thumbsup:


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I'm jumping in with both feet. Did a lot of researching, found my most profitable service and focusing on that.
> 
> If it doesn't work, I'll just take the job at the supply house I keep getting offered.


Just did the same thing, sat down and looked at all we offered, and cut it back to the two most profitable areas. Had some areas that were not making us nearly enough for the headache.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I normally take Thanksgiving through New Year’s off – :


:blink:


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

blacktop said:


> So some poor bastard can spend the next 15/30 years paying for a POS??


What?


----------



## gastek (Mar 29, 2011)

SectorSecurity said:


> Just did the same thing, sat down and looked at all we offered, and cut it back to the two most profitable areas. Had some areas that were not making us nearly enough for the headache.


Yes if you offer many services, find the ones that are the highest profit and stick with that and dump the rest. I am doing the same thing as I just dumped a bunch of work that makes little profit and I am concentrating on my main core of the business.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

blacktop said:


> I work 7 days a week year round [If I can] I worked Christmas day the last two years ...I have a 16 year old Daughter and a 12 year old son. All they know about there Dad Is he works all the time..That Is my goal in 2014... Spend more time with the kids. It won't be long until I'll regret I didn't.


Why? Why would you want or need to work 7 days a week?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

jhark123 said:


> Why? Why would you want or need to work 7 days a week?


I've worked 7 days a week for months on end quite a bit. Didn't want to, but ambition got the better of me when taking on work. Extra dough is always welcome. 

My old man worked at least six days a week most of my life. When he was in the service and a builder. 7 days quite a bit. 

Now days I get mad at myself for working Saturday mornings, screw Saturday afternoon. Daughter is 4 and will be graduating medical school soon. :no:


----------



## gastek (Mar 29, 2011)

Sundays off no matter what. I need at least one day a week to clear my head and relax. Money is nice but I'm not working myself into an early grave just to score a few more greenbacks.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

blacktop said:


> :blink:


No typo there! Over the last 20 years we have had the ability to take Thanksgiving through New Year’s off – probably 17 of the 20 years. Most people don’t want us tearing their house apart over the holidays and like some have stated above we go 6 – 7 days a week Jan – November. It’s just time to take some time.

Also, my wife’s a teacher and she and the kids have a lot of that time off – so it makes for some good family time. Plus I’m a sucker for Christmas :clap:


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

I don't know what I would do with myself if I took that much time off.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

LeeFowler said:


> I don't know what I would do with myself if I took that much time off.


You work on your own house :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

LeeFowler said:


> I don't know what I would do with myself if I took that much time off.


Seriously though, we review our books, make some forecasts for the next year, clean the office and reorganize the shop, maintain/replace tools as needed. Still leaves a lot of time for family and the holidays – just not at everyone else’s pace.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Seriously though, we review our books, make some forecasts for the next year, clean the office and reorganize the shop, maintain/replace tools as needed. Still leaves a lot of time for family and the holidays – just not at everyone else’s pace.


No hands I'm guessing?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Jaws said:


> No hands I'm guessing?


Today – the only hands we have are my wife (partner – handles the office stuff) and my oldest daughter (partner – my helper). But even back in the day when I had 18 staff – it worked well – all salaried employees.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Today – the only hands we have are my wife (partner – handles the office stuff) and my oldest daughter (partner – my helper). But even back in the day when I had 18 staff – it worked well – all salaried employees.


Nice :thumbsup:

sounds like a heck of a perk. :thumbup:


----------

